# Frog Room Build



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

We have just moved to our new house and it's time to update a little bit and build a new frog room, tadpole housing, and growout facility. We are also planning on building a greenhouse for breeding the harder species and some types of tree frogs. I will be updating the post biweekly if others are interested. We are always looking for ideas as well. The room we are going to use is not very big but should be able to fit approxiamately 100 tanks and a tadpole rack as well as 10 display tanks for our rare species. This place will be open to the public as well. I hope you guys toss some good ideas our way because I would love for other dendroboard members to be a part of this build. This is why we sponsor this site.

Taron

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm interested! Post up!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Subscribed!!!! can't wait!!!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

This should be good


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

*Subscribed*

Drool.....


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

If you're going to be open to the public I'd suggest locking your tanks, especially if you get a visit from a particular individual from the East 

Good luck with the build... Was nice chatting with you (clay builds) at the Lone Star show this past weekend.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I love seeing the setups of sponsors that I buy from. Good luck.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait to see how it turns out! Subscribed.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

doesn't sound too small taron. good luck.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

sounds great! can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I know why you did it, but using Derek's photo as your avartar makes me feel really queezy. It's like he's watching me from the grave!

Richard.




Yobosayo said:


> If you're going to be open to the public I'd suggest locking your tanks, especially if you get a visit from a particular individual from the East
> 
> Good luck with the build... Was nice chatting with you (clay builds) at the Lone Star show this past weekend.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Is This a New Room Construction or is it just a Modification of an Existing Room?

Are you panning on doing any plumbing work such as adding a Water Purification system or waste Drainage?

**SUBSCRIBED**


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

i would deff say go for a drilled drainage system on all of the tanks mabey even seperate your racks according to species ie dendrobates, ranitomeya, oophaga, ameerega...
-scotty


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I will upload the floorplan tonight hopefully and the tanks will be fully automated or atleast that is the goal. Species will be seperated by sections and mini cams for each tank to monitor how each species goes about its day. I am also hoping to set this all up on a server for dendroboard members. This will take some time though. I like the ideas keep them coming and this is a bare room with nothing in it. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

The corner tanks are approx. 4 ft long by 4 ft deep (from the middle front) and will be 24 inches tall and stacked 3 tall. There should be 9 of these tanks and used for my rarer species that need more room. 

The Large Frog Tanks are going to be a perfect cuber 2ft by 2ft by 2ft and will be stacked 3 tall as well. That should provide 18 tanks for larger frogs. 

The Middle Row (designed for frogs that need streams to breed or lots of floor space. These tanks will be 3 ft in length by 1 ft in width and 2 ft in height. These tanks will be stacked 3 high as well providing 12 tanks.

The Middle Row End Caps are 3 ft by 1 ft in depth and 2 ft in height. These will be display tanks that are stacked 3 high as well, which will Provide 6 total tanks.

The smaller species tanks are 1ft x 2ft x 2ft and will be stacked 3 high. There will be a total of 45 of these tanks. 

With this floor plan I can obtain 90 tanks for breeding and maintaining.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

sweet Taron, now get to building!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Are you building the tanks yourself or custom from somewhere else? Will you use the aluminum shelving?


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

It depends on howmuch time I have but I have thought about doing them myself. The aluminum shelving looks great but I don't know if it is as cost effiecient as using wood. I looked into it the other day but couldn't find any cheap places for the stuff. If anyone knows of a place then let me know.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks awesome! Nice spelling of "here" in the floor layout sketch


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Taron

Have you drawn up a vertical view of your plan yet?

Wondering how 24" tanks stacked three high would look with an 8ft ceiling. If your ceiling is 8 ft...


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

That's what happens at four in the morning you mispell here lol....the ceilings are not standard size and I might still have to adjust the height. Hopefully not to much but if I have to make them 20 inches high I will still be happy with the floor space in the tanks. I would set the pums and other thumbs two high instead of three high and make them a little smaller width wise.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

ReptilesEtcetera said:


> That's what happens at four in the morning you mispell here lol....the ceilings are not standard size and I might still have to adjust the height. Hopefully not to much but if I have to make them 20 inches high I will still be happy with the floor space in the tanks. I would set the pums and other thumbs two high instead of three high and make them a little smaller width wise.






I don't believe you


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Yobosayo said:


> If you're going to be open to the public I'd suggest locking your tanks, especially if you get a visit from a particular individual from the East


Totally uncalled for. Why stir the pot on something that's done and over with?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

ReptilesEtcetera said:


> The corner tanks are approx. 4 ft long by 4 ft deep (from the middle front) and will be 24 inches tall and stacked 3 tall. There should be 9 of these tanks and used for my rarer species that need more room.
> 
> The Large Frog Tanks are going to be a perfect cuber 2ft by 2ft by 2ft and will be stacked 3 tall as well. That should provide 18 tanks for larger frogs.
> 
> ...


Nice looking plans ... can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Which species will have streams in them? Interesting build for the room.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

ReptilesEtcetera said:


> That's what happens at four in the morning you mispell here lol....the ceilings are not standard size and I might still have to adjust the height. Hopefully not to much but if I have to make them 20 inches high I will still be happy with the floor space in the tanks. I would set the pums and other thumbs two high instead of three high and make them a little smaller width wise.


When you get a chance, I'd appreciate if you could post a vertical view. I'm thinking about doing something similar, on a smaller scale of course.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't forget to leave room for supplies and such. I went a bit overboard with tanks in my fish/frog shed, and now I have to keep tank building materials elsewhere, and it's constantly a mess because there just isn't anywhere to put stuff, and I'm constantly working on new tanks. Also, a 3x3 work/tad/plumbing room seems really small. My rack of tanks has two rows of 18" tall, and one row 24" tall, and the top tank is barely at eye level, and if I want a really good view into the back I need a stool. Basically don't forget that lighting, fans, misting lines, etc. add a few inches in height. Unless you already have 90 groups of frogs, I'd seriously consider trying for less tanks. I think the ease and enjoyability of working in your frog room will benefit from more space. At least start with fewer tanks anyways, like do one wall and the center island and see how things work out. Maybe I'd skip the bottom right corner tanks and the ones next to it and make a work bench with a large sink, shelves for FFs and cultures, and cabinets underneath for supplies. Another thing that occurs to me is these all seem like display/ breeding vivs, there are no growout tanks, unless you where going to grow out all your forglets in 2' tall tanks, which doesn't seem practical, and don't forget room for quarantine containers!

Sorry for all the random tips, I hope some of them are usefull. I'm speaking from the perspective of someone who's set up a dedicated critter room and made all the errors and currently looks forward to the day I can start it all again from scratch in a larger room...

PS, don't forget insulation on the walls, especially if this is a basement or something!


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is the preliminary vertical plans and remember I have 9 ft ceilings.

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h287/Tarencedale/southwall.jpg

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h287/Tarencedale/EastWallandWestWall.jpg

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h287/Tarencedale/CornerTanks.jpg

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h287/Tarencedale/centerrow.jpg

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h287/Tarencedale/2ftby2fttanks.jpg

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Almost forgot the end caps for the center row.

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h287/Tarencedale/Centeraileendcaps.jpg

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess I should mention this as well. The room adjacent to the breeder room is my room that houses all my work stuff growout tanks and product. Also new frogs don't get to come to the house till they quarantine at our store. I never risk bringing something in. Too scared to loose the good stuff.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Taron.... I think the only thing I would be worried about is how much walking space there is between the tanks. If I'm reading your plans correctly, you're only leaving 3 feet of walking space down the aisles. That really isnt much space at all and when you're squatting to work in the aquariums at the bottom, I can see it being a huge hassle especially if you're trying to do more of the delicate work such as pulling eggs or trimming plants. 

To me, I just see a glaring logistical problem that will be hard to fix once you start implementing these plans.

-Matt


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I definetly agree with you I thought about that and I am going to build everything else first. The middle row will come last and I am going to toss a mock frame up and see how I like it. I am trying to squeeze a few more tanks in there to help expand the collection. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

What happened with this?


----------

